# Is name hiring common?



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Here you can only call foremen out by name and you have to give them foremans pay for a certain amount of time either 3 or 6 months can't remember


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Here you can only call foremen out by name and you have to give them foremans pay for a certain amount of time either 3 or 6 months can't remember


Here they can hire apprentices by name. For example, someone gets a call over the weekend from his buddy who's a union foreman on one of the projects here. This person only joined the union a couple of months ago and is probably 150+ on the waiting list. I have about a thousand more hours than him and am 100 ahead of him on the list. So his foreman buddy can just name hire him and he gets taken off the list and hired right away? Is this fair? I sure don't think it is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How many more posts are you going to make complaining about your union? This is the same thing over and over. 

BTW, we need some honesty here...


shockme123 said:


> As someone who has been paying dues since May 2014 what can I do about this?


Hmmm, wasn't it you who said:


shockme123 said:


> I haven't paid any dues in over six months, so I could really care less.


That was 2 weeks ago. So have you been paying dues since May 2014, or did you stop over 6 months ago? 

I cited your bylaws where it said you would be removed from the list for non-payment of dues, so you won't be going out to any jobs.

You have been publicly shaming your union out in the open for months now. I gave you your best option, quit.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

It's a free country. I can shame them all I want.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> It's a free country. I can shame them all I want.


And I can point out how you are being ignorant, unrealistic, childish, etc.

So tell us, how do you expect to be sent out to work if you haven't paid your dues in over 6 months which means you were taken off the list?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

HackWork said:


> And I can point out how you are being ignorant, unrealistic, childish, etc.
> 
> So tell us, how do you expect to be sent out to work if you haven't paid your dues in over 6 months which means you were taken off the list?


Because I paid them, and now I'm back on the list in the same spot I've always been.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

When I worked for union in Ottawa it was 50/50 name hire. By that
I mean for every guy a co took off the list, they could hire 1 by name. 
There's a good reason some guys are always getting laid off. These 
same guys outnumber the good electricians on the list. The 50/50 hiring
gives the contractors a chance to bring guys on without filling their 
job with useless guys. 
I'm no longer a union member but if I were I'd support 50/50 name hiring.
Perhaps the op doesn't like name hiring because he knows his previous 
coworkers and foremen aren't about to ask for him. 
P&L


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> When I worked for union in Ottawa it was 50/50 name hire. By that
> I mean for every guy a co took off the list, they could hire 1 by name.
> There's a good reason some guys are always getting laid off. These
> same guys outnumber the good electricians on the list. The 50/50 hiring
> ...


I wouldn't know, I've never worked a day with my local. EVER. I just pay dues and stay on their silly waiting list.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> Because I paid them, and now I'm back on the list in the same spot I've always been.


Well then, instead of shaming your local, you should be thanking them profusely for doing you a favor.

IBEW Local 2330:


> If you do not pay your dues in 6 months you will need to rejoin as a new member and that date will be used as your initiation date. This means you will loose your current rank and go to bottom of the list.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Here you can only call foremen out by name and you have to give them foremans pay for a certain amount of time either 3 or 6 months can't remember


Ours is six months


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> ,,,,,,
> 
> As someone who has been paying dues since May 2014 what can I do about this?


quit.

quit the union.


quit doing electrical work. 




quit the forum.



good luck and god speed.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Just wanted to ask a simple question but once again I'm bashed by union trolls in this thread. If you had to deal with my local and the BS they operate on a daily basis you'd be frustrated too. I guess if I can't get any satisfaction from my local I'll have to go on public radio about it. That seems to be the only way problems get resolved, when they're made public.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You've asked a lot of different questions here over the years. Every single time it turns out the same. You get answers that you don't want to hear and whine like a baby about it. It's always everyone against you, not only here, but everywhere else in your life, doesn't that tell you something?

Once again you've been given accurate information and you are lashing out and crying about it. It's time you grab your purse and sashay on out of here.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You've asked a lot of different questions here over the years. Every single time it turns out the same. You get answers that you don't want to hear and whine like a baby about it. It's always everyone against you, not only here, but everywhere else in your life, doesn't that tell you something?
> 
> Once again you've been given accurate information and you are lashing out and crying about it. It's time you grab your purse and sashay on out of here.


If everyone listened to you they'd be pretty unproductive, don't you think?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

shockme123 said:


> Just wanted to ask a simple question but once again I'm bashed by union trolls in this thread. If you had to deal with my local and the BS they operate on a daily basis you'd be frustrated too. I guess if I can't get any satisfaction from my local I'll have to go on public radio about it. That seems to be the only way problems get resolved, when they're made public.


I wasn't happy with how the union worked either. Leaving meant giving
up a certain amount of security, but I did it anyways. 
You're not going to change the system so either play the hand you're
dealt or find another game to play. ---sorry for the inconsistent
metaphor------
P&L


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I wasn't happy with how the union worked either. Leaving meant giving
> up a certain amount of security, but I did it anyways.
> You're not going to change the system so either play the hand you're
> dealt or find another game to play. ---sorry for the inconsistent
> ...


I don't know what security there is because I haven't seen it yet. At least you got to work with them for a while. I just need enough work to get my hours and get my license, maybe a year or so left at most. 

If I don't get back to work, I'm going to lose my house. What will the local have to say about that then?

I'm 44 on the list, and there's been at least 12 job postings for 2nd years in the last two months, yet I check today and I'm 45? I'm pretty sure 44-12 is 32.

It frustrates me to no end.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Figured this is needed to pair up with the whine


----------



## Brain John (Jul 15, 2016)

Have you tried to find a job open shop?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I was laid off a month ago because of work slow down, so I'm back in school at the moment. When I get out though there's nothing for me. The contractor association here said that there won't be any construction for at least 2 years.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the way he constantly blames the Union for not getting him work when even the contractor association says there is no work.

You can't win with this guy, he just won't listen to reason.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Non union work. There is a difference. Please stop replying already


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You got all the answers and no one else knowns anything.


----------



## Brain John (Jul 15, 2016)

No sarcasm only the truth.

When Indians, wild animals and migrant workers have not food, water or other necessities for living they move.

I would do the same, relocate there are areas that have work, time to pack the bags and go


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Initiation Date:

23-May-14

Apprentice Year:

Year 2

Hiring Status:

NeverWorked

Rank #:

45


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shockme123 said:


> Initiation Date:
> 
> 23-May-14
> 
> ...


You have had to piss in someone's cornflakes along the way.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have had to piss in someone's cornflakes along the way.


I haven't had any communication with them other than paying my dues and inquiring why this number hasn't changed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Apprentices really do not have a referral procedure but it might be different in Canada. So a contractor can say I need five fourth years and if all those guys are behind you on the out work list then they get the job.

Does it suck. Yes. How you decide to deal with it is up to you, but complaining about it on this forum is not going to change anything. I would suggest you look for opportunities outside of the union if it is that slow in your area 

Also keep in mind most contract category 1 language stipulates that a contractor can reject any applicant. If you are in a small local and have made a bad name for yourself then it is entirely possible that you got spun with out even knowing it.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I haven't made any name for myself because I haven't worked one second with the local.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

shockme123 said:


> I haven't made any name for myself because I haven't worked one second with the local.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I would suggest quitting like others have stated. Your situation is very unique and I have never heard of this happening. You would be better served to work non union at this point.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> I would suggest quitting like others have stated. Your situation is very unique and I have never heard of this happening. You would be better served to work non union at this point.


Yeah, maybe you're right.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*?????????*



shockme123 said:


> *I was laid off a month ago because of work slow down,* so I'm back in school at the moment. When I get out though there's nothing for me. The contractor association here said that there won't be any construction for at least 2 years.
> 
> Initiation Date:
> 
> ...


Math
Never worked *-* Layed off 6 months ago = something don't add up.
Apprentits 2009 *- *now 2nd year 2016 = something don't add up


I don't know how you got in, and twice to boot. Allot of people would be glad to have that chance and make something of it. I recommend give the slot to someone you will *respect it*.

From a non-union electrician.
cowboy


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Math
> Never worked *-* Layed off 6 months ago = something don't add up.
> Apprentits 2009 *- *now 2nd year 2016 = something don't add up
> 
> ...


Not everyone finishes their apprenticeship on time. I quit and decided to start again 6 years later. At this rate though it will probably take me another 6 because of the lack of work anywhere. 

When I learn how to transfer my mortgage to a new house so I can move, I'll let you know how I did it. Otherwise I'm stuck here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

Haha buck up and wash cars son. You must have picked the wrong LU. I have to travel 100 miles to work steady. I get it done. When I'm not working....I hit the streets


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

IndridCold said:


> Haha buck up and wash cars son. You must have picked the wrong LU. I have to travel 100 miles to work steady. I get it done. When I'm not working....I hit the streets


Here you have to travel 4000 miles for steady work.....halfway across the country

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> Here you have to travel 4000 miles for steady work.....halfway across the country
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


You are such a child.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You are such a child.


And you are a crabby old man well past his "best before" date

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> And you are a crabby old man well past his "best before" date
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Are you saying that I am expired?


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

Hey shockme. Where is this local? We apprentices had a similar situation with out of work list shinnanaginns. All we got was a birdie to the face. We have to be lucky enough to get on a shop and work hard and show your not a dummy and you'll be working steady.......100 miles away


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

What these guys are trying to say is that if you can't relocate, whatever the reasons, and the the work for you is as you say, then you have to just accept it and find another line of work where you live. Your not going to change how it is. Does not matter how it should be. You can cry all night long on how things should be. It won't change the situation.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I will be moving as soon as I can figure out what to do with the house.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Burn it down?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

drspec said:


> Burn it down?


Everyone's so funny on here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> Everyone's so funny on here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 It's us, all of us. It's not you, that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

HackWork said:


> It's us, all of us. It's not you, that wouldn't make any sense.


Oh look, the troll is back.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Burn it down?



So you grew up in New Jersey?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> Oh look, the troll is back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I never left!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you grew up in New Jersey?


It was majewski lightning!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

shockme123 said:


> Just wanted to ask a simple question but once again I'm bashed by union trolls in this thread. If you had to deal with my local and the BS they operate on a daily basis you'd be frustrated too. I guess if I can't get any satisfaction from my local I'll have to go on pub lic radio about it. That seems to be the only way problems get resolved, when they're made public.



Have you talked with your apprenticeship coordinator?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Have you talked with your apprenticeship coordinator?


Yes but I can't get a clear answer. There's so many people being hired who in turn name hire their buddies that I'm not moving anywhere on the list, only up in case the person in front of me gets laid off. I'm thinking about moving in the coming months so hopefully another local will be more accepting of me.


----------

